# 1 John 3:7



## Toasty (Jul 17, 2016)

1 John 3:7 says, "Little children, make sure no one deceives you; the one who practices righteousness is righteous, just as He is righteous." Some people think that this verse means that if you live a holy life then you have your own righteousness. How would you respond to that?


----------



## uberkermit (Jul 17, 2016)

I suppose I would start by saying that the scriptures cannot contradict themselves, for God cannot contradict his own word. Since the scriptures explicitly state that none are justified by works of the law, Romans 3:20-28; Galatians 2:16, then the passage in question cannot mean you can get your own righteousness.

If nothing else, 1 John 3:7 shows that it would be inconsistent for the believer to practice sin while professing righteousness through faith. I believe that is the context of the passage in general as well. In short, practicing righteousness does not make one righteous but is evidence of true righteousness.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 17, 2016)

CONTEXT: 1Jn 5:13 I write these things to you who believe in the name of the Son of God that you may know that you have eternal life. 

The book is written to Christians, and it is written that they would have assurance of salvation.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 17, 2016)

More context: A main concern throughout 1 John is to address those who claim to be believers but have no interest in reforming their lives to be obedient to God. The verse is making the point that readers should not follow such teachers; they aren't true believers. This is not the same thing at all as saying one is made righteous by holy living.


----------



## timfost (Jul 17, 2016)

To add to the context:

John is instructing the church to distinguish between true believers and imposters.

4:1 "Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits, whether they are of God; because many false prophets have gone out into the world."

He also instructs in 4:20: "If someone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen, how can he love God whom he has not seen?"

Simply put, he's instructing the believers to not only look for the verbal confession, but also the fruit of the confession.


----------

